# original blue boy for me



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Jul 27, 2017)

thanks to the caber member for selling me this rare blue beauty you know who are


----------



## fordmike65 (Jul 27, 2017)

:eek:


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 27, 2017)

Congrats, that's one off of your bucket list


----------



## mfhemi1969 (Jul 27, 2017)

HANDLE BAR HORDER said:


> thanks to the caber member for selling me this rare blue beauty you know who are     View attachment 651003 View attachment 651004 View attachment 651005 View attachment 651006 View attachment 651007 View attachment 651009 View attachment 651010 View attachment 651011 View attachment 651012 View attachment 651013



Nice original bike, don't see a lot of blue panthers anymore! good catch..


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 27, 2017)

Awesome Bike excellent score !!  I've been after one for along time I call dibs on the next one . 
Just a beauty


----------



## rollfaster (Jul 28, 2017)

Great catch, I think just about all of us love this rare color beauty!


----------



## Phattiremike (Jul 28, 2017)

Beautiful bike, I love a blue Schwinn!


----------



## fattyre (Jul 28, 2017)

Best 50's Schwinn balloner in my opinion.  Great condition.    Anyone want to sell me a 1954 with seat rails, a drum brake & locking fork in this color scheme?   Just thought I'd ask, lol


----------



## Intense One (Jul 28, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> :eek:



looking good in your new avatar, Mike!


----------



## Clark58mx (Jul 28, 2017)

Here's my 1954 Schwinn Panther with a Drum Brake.


----------



## 56 Vette (Aug 5, 2017)

Loving the blue panthers!! Not ones you everyday for sure!


----------



## Pantmaker (Aug 6, 2017)

Bad ass bike.  I haven't seen this one shown around at all. Nice score.


----------

